# Is This A Pigeon???



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi,
I have just registered here to try and get some answers on what i should do in my situation.
Fot this past week there has been this bird who most are saying looks like some kind of pigeon.
I dont know much about birds but anyways this bird is following me everywhere i go outside ... he sits on the porch roof and when he sees me he flys down and starts following me, even if i run he starts running after me!
I have been feeling sorry for him so i gave him some hampster food and he seems to realy like it .. i gave him a dish of water but he doesnt seem to drink it, but gobbles up the hampster food like hes starving!
I can get very close to him and im sure i could even touch him but im too nervous.
Here is a couple pictures of him if someone could take a peek and confirm that he is a pigeon?

He seems pretty tame is this normal for a wild pigeon? There is no tags on his feet.
http://img.ranchoweb.com/images/catfish/bird1.jpg 
http://img.ranchoweb.com/images/catfish/bird21.jpg 


[This message has been edited by cath1024 (edited June 17, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by cath1024 (edited June 17, 2004).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping this bird out.

Looks like he is a domestic bird, please try to catch him and put him either in a box or pet carrier.

Offer him some water and wild bird seed (or at least dry oatmeal flakes or some unpopped pop corn) 
I see you are in Ontario, I'm in Toronto. 
I would suggest you try to catch the bird before something happens to him, looks like his tail is missing in the pic(might have been attacked by a dog, cat or hawk) 
Can you check him out more closely and see if he has any injuries (if attacked by an animal it could be fatal so try to catch him first and bring him in then check him out)

Also check his mouth (it should be clear and pink not red or have any yellow cheesy like growths inside) If he does that means he has canker which needs to be treated.

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

p.s Looks like a young bird as well.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

So he is a pigeon ... he doesnt look to have any injuries, he fly up and down from the roof to the ground no problem ... about getting a closer look , i am sure i probally could but im too afraid to... when i get too close he flutters his wings and makes me nervous, dont want him to bite me or something.
So when you say he looks domestic, that means he was likely a pet? How can you tell?
Im in Courtice, Ontario about 1/2 hr east of TO.
Should i call someone?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I would catch him first because if he escaped there is nothing to be done.. He really looks like he needs help (also looks quite young)

Mary

Do you have any wild bird in your area, btw. Any idea where he could have come from?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Pigeons don't bite btw, they are very gentle.. He might have canker though, this is the season and many young birds have this problem. If he is ok then he can be re-released into a new area but if you catch him that would be best just to check him out.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hmmm about catching him, im realy too nervous to do that, I almost pet him but at the last minute chickened out.
I dont think he will being going far , like i said he has been around for the past week and since i have been giving him the hampster seeds/food he doesnt leave my front steps or roof.

A friend of mine said there was a pigeon club about a 5-10 min drive from my house could he maybe come from there? Not sure what a pigeon club is but she said there was one close by.
We do have alot of birds in our subdivsion, but none like this .. mostly like robins and those kinds.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I would really try to catch him because it's not safe for him to be out there like that, the pigeon club is a good idea..

Try this trap method..
http://community.webshots.com/photo/131657719/131658492yNoBSK 

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is the URL http://community.webshots.com/photo/131657719/131658492yNoBSK 
Here are the instructions:

I use a tomato box and a paper towel tube filled with rocks and taped at the bottom, I cut a wedge out of the top so the box can lean on it and tie a string to the bottom.

On top of the box along one side is also another bag filled with rocks and taped to shape sausage so that the box will fall faster when the paper tube is pulled away and the pigeon will be traped under..
Make sure to let the pigeon eat under and get abit relaxed and after awhile when he is perfectly under (tail and all) you can pull the string and the box will fall onto him...THEN I would take a board and slip it under slowley to make sure the pigeons feet step onto the board and once the board is inder I carry the whole thing to a safe place or inside and slowly slide my hands under the box and catch him...

I once tried catching him and slipping my hands under after I pulled the string and I was still outside so the pigeon escaped so it's best to do it inside.

Mary

You could also try a different style trap by using a laundry basket and 2 yogurt containers taped together as support.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

I realy dont think me catching him is going to happen im too nervous to do that.
I just went out to check on him and hes perched away on my front railing keeping out of the rain ... he is so cute but i have a cat and a dog who i know would not welcome a bird into the house!
Do you think i should get a hold of that pigeon club place? What exactly is a pigeon club?
I was able to get a closer look at him and his mouth looks fine and he doesnt look to be missing any wings or anything like that.

If he was a wild pigeon would he not be as tame as he is? I mean i dont want to call someone to come get him if he is indeed a wild one and has nothing wrong wiht him and is able to live outside. 
Im just afraid by the way hes eating that he cant get food on his own.
I just gave him some bread and he ate it right up!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Try contacting the pigeon club but my only concern is that he is a baby and looks sick in some way, he might have some internal thing (canker, don't worry, these diseases don't spread to humans or other animals) 
He looks young and might not even have developed his proper water proofing to keep him dry (which is usually normal for this age) 

Also bread is not good for pigeons, I would just give him the oatmeal flakes or unpopped pop corn or wild bird seed.

Mary


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi,
Don't wan't to alarm you but that pigeon looks sick to me. I don't think he's going to last very long and he could do with being caught.
As for biting - how hard do you think he can bite with no teeth? Jaw pressure on a pigeon is very weak. They eat seed whole, and much soft food. There is no need to crack seeds open in the natural state so no significant jaw pressure to cause any damage as there is in say a parrot.
I have never had a pigeon bit me yet - and I've handled thousands so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I must agree with Helen, This is how I find many of the birds and they are usually sick.

He does not look perky and active at all and something must be wrong with him. Try to catch him and then we can see what to do (I might have some suggestions)

Mary


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

ok now that you both say he looks sick i realy do not want to have contact with him at all ... im not going to risk my own pets and family for some bird.
Thanks for your advice but i think i will just let this one go away on its own.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a balcony full of birds and I've been helping them for over 2 years now. I caught many many birds (too many to even count) that were ill and had injuries and had them treated here or at the toronto wildlife centre.

The first step in helping an animal (sick or injured) is to catch it and then try to help by either taking it to a vet or an animal rehab place or finding someone who knows what to do. 
I have pets and a family but so far no one has ever gotten sick from a pigeon, Of course as with any wild animal be sure to wash your hands well and not let the bird get in contact with your own pets but this bird is not going to pose a serious threat.

This bird needs help.

Mary


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Cath,

Please do not condemn this pigeon to death. Pigeons have an uncanny way of seeking out help when they need it, and he has chosen you. He may not have time to search out another bird lover.

You CAN NOT catch any disease from this bird. Your dogs and cats CAN NOT catch any disease from this bird. 

If you could get ahold of him, and bring him in, to keep other pet birds safe, it is a simple matter of physical isolation (keep the pigeon in a separate room until you determine what his health problem is- and we will help you with that!!!) and good handwashing practice. Wash your hands every time you handle the pigeon. 

Even if it is too much for you to treat the pigeon yourself, you could at least keep him warm and dry and fed and safe until he can be handed off to a rehabber.

Often times it is just a matter of an antibiotic, easy to administer, which will save a bird's life.

PLEASE HELP HIM!!! Everyone reading this is very concerned and worried about this pigeon. We are helpless, though, YOU are his only hope! PLEASE do not let him die!

Thank you,

Nanci


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i really wish i lived by you. i would come over and catch the bird myself. the way the bird looks and seems to act it's really not that big of a deal.
i find sick birds in my yard and catch them. i still was able to wake up this morning and go work.
you would have better odds of winning the powerball then getting sick from this bird.
that just my opinion.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

I realy do not think this bird is sick ... he flys around from roof to roof, i see him cleaning under his wings .. acts and looks like any other bird around here except for the fact that he is not afraid of humans.
My neighbor says she sees pigeons all the time around her work and they dont fly off when a human is near like most birds will do. 
Anyways like i said before thanks for the advice but i am not touching this bird or any bird sick or not. I live in a subdivsion here and all the neighbors have seen this bird and do not think nothing of it other then its neat looking coloring and how he is not afraid of humans.
I personaly think the bird is playing me because hey im giving it food and water and he doesnt have to go searching for it himself.
But i know when my hubby arrives home tonight hes going to flip when he sees all the bird turd on our front steps and porch!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have to agree with the others that this bird does not look well in spite of still being able to fly. It really should be caught and taken to a wildlife center or individual rehabber for evaluation and treatment if needed.

Mary .. what about our friend that helped with the balcony birds? Think they would come and get this poor bird?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Thank you for feeding this pigeon. Did you come to this website to get some help for this needy bird?You have been given the answers to your questions by our professionals here.The bird is following you around because he requires some attention.
What more information do you need?

If you are afraid of this noble little bird, could you find someone who will gently pick hm up, or locate a (pigeon friendly) rehabber in your area that could come pick the bird up?

Put him in a small box or cage with a nice clean towel. Keep the bird in a warm quiet place. Offer it food and water. That would be the most caring thing you could do, make it comfortable, it may be drawing its last breath.

Treesa


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Cath,

In all your pictures, the bird is puffed up. That is not normal for a pigeon. He should be sleek and smooth. It is a sign that something is not right with his health. Just because he is strong enough to eat and groom himself doesn't mean that he is perfectly healthy. Pigeons _have to_ try to appear healthy so as to not draw attention from predators. They are very skilled at looking fine until they DROP DEAD!

PLEASE help him or find someone who will.

Nanci


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

If you cannot bear to touch this poor bird who needs your help, can you not ask someone else to???????????
Please tell me how many people you know who have died as a direct result of catching something from a pigeon.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow you guys are really too much! This bird does not need my help! I came on here basicly asking what kind of bird it was and i get eaten up with how bad i am for not trying to catch it!
No one around here will try to catch it for the simple reason of "why"
If this bird was looking like he was sick or not able to fly, not able to eat or drink or move around ok then maybe someone (not me) would try and do something but this bird is showing no signs of anything like that.

You all are going by a picture and making it sound like this bird is on its last breath ... you are not here to see the real thing and how "perky" he realy is.
About looking puffed up? He is not always looking like that at all ... he walks around bobbing his head and when hes perched on something he will extend his head looking around ... if you guys are so concerned about this bird who is not sick you find someone to come get him!
Thanks but just for the record i am not being cruel about this , in fact i am a very big aniaml lover of all kinds and i would not let a dying bird or any animal waste away and not offer help ... but this bird is fine!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cath,
You are right, in that you came here asking what kind of bird you had come across. Your question was answsered, "A sick bird."

We are blessed to have some members that have many, many years of avian experience & I can guarantee, if the consensus is that this bird is sick, he is sick. To what degree, we don't know, however, if he is not secured, examined & treated (if necessary), whatever is ailing him will begin to 'snowball' & this bird will meet an unnecessary & early demise.


"if you guys are so concerned about this bird who is not sick you find someone to come get him!"

That's exactly what is attempting to be done. We were in hopes that while this was being coordinated, & you are an animal 'lover', you would lend a hand by placing this beautiful bird in a box & offering it a bit of seed & water.

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Can you call the TWC (Toronto Wildlife Centre) and ask for advice, they sometimes have volunteers that come over and help catch the animal for you.. See what they have to say.

60 John Drury Drive,
North York, ON
(416) 631-0662

Mary


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

just an update ... he flew away last night around 7pm like he usually does and was back for about an hour this morning had some seed and left again.
I tried to get close enough to him but he fluttered his wings and flew up to the roof. Probally because once i get too close i get nervous and he gets nervous and flutters his wings and that freaks me out and i let out a squeal and he flys away ... i know he likely flies away because i scare him but i cant help it ... i have never been that close to a bird and it well scares me. 
Maybe it sounds so easy to you guys who have done this obvisouly many times but not for me.
And just to add even if he didnt fly away i would not have touched him anyways.

My neighbor mentiond to me that she had another one at her feeder like him but he was all white with a little brown on his wing so im thinking they are family and live close by. Someone mentiond that he looked like a young pigeon so maybe that is why he is not as afraid as maybe an older one would be.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd have to say this is a roller or tumbler of some kind.

And it very likely belongs to someone -- and has either a youngster that can't get his bearings, or a adult who has been without food and water for a few days, so is tired, hungry, sad (that he isn't home), and so is sitting "puffed" up as shown in the picture. Birds that haven't eaten or drank for a day or two will get disoriented, and sometimes spend a few days at one place, getting fed and watered. Once it feels better, it might find it's way back home. MIGHT

It isn't a "homing" pigeon -- but rollers can fly small distances from home and find their way back again. I'm willing to bet that the loft it came from is within a couple of blocks of your place.

The "pigeon club" you are referring to is actually a racing pigeon club -- it's the Oshawa Club clubhouse. You likely won't find anyone there on a regular basis. However, if you're concerned about finding this little guy's home for him (which would be the right thing to do -- a domestic pigeon out in the wild is easy prey for a cat or hawk or owl --he's lucky to have survived this long), you might want to contact one of the Oshawa club members to see if they know anyone in the area with rollers.

If you need assistance finding someone to help out, let me know -- we aren't too far from you (about 1/2 further east of Toronto), and know some of the pigeon folk in the Oshawa/Courtice area.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I think Janine's (WhiteWingsCa) advice is excellent!! 

I was also thinking the same thing since you mentioned that you had a pigeon club near by, this bird might be a young one that doesn't know how to get back.

Please take Janine's advice and hopefully the bird will be safe and find his way back home









Mary


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

ok thanks ... if you can find anything out about anyone missing a bird like this one in the Courtice area let me know. 
I saw where the racing club is on baseline road and your right it doesnt look like you would find anyone there, its a very small trailer type place and looks pretty much empty.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll find out when the guys will be at the clubhouse. They go there twice a week, as far as I know -- Wed or Thurs to ship out race birds, then Sat night or Sunday morning to see who won the races.

My husband knows the president of the Oshawa club -- I'll see if he can reach him. Keep checking back here, and let us know if he's still around?


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi,
Yesterday the pigeon was here in the am for about an hour then disappeared for the whole day and did not come back ... i was thinking maybe he had found his way home ... but this morning guess who came back!
He is eating well and my friend was here and tried to get close to him she is not afraid of birds like me ... she got pretty close but he kept walking away when she got too close, he didnt fly away but kept moving from her.

Let me know once you are able to find who i can call in my area about him.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Use the trap method.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Im sorry but like i said before i am not getting too close to this bird as i am afraid of it ... not realy afraid of it being sick im just too nervous with it. 
You guys have done this obvisouly many times and think nothing of it but i have never been close enough to a bird to catch it and wont.
I will just wait for the other poster who said they would try and find out about who to contact about any missing pigeons or someone who could come and see if he is indeed sick which i realy dont think he is.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cath,

What good is it for someone to make the trip to you if the pigeon is not secured? Do you expect these people to show up at the crack of dawn and wait and wait and wait hoping this pigeon shows up?

If someone agrees to come and help this pigeon, the least you could do is trap it so it will be there when the person comes for it. 

If arrangements are made for someone to come help this pigeon, there is no reason why you cannot try to trap this pigeon using Mary's method...it would not involve your touching it at all. If you need to move it to a safer location, you can slide a thin piece of wood underneath the laundry basket and holding it in place, lift the whole contraption to move to a safe location. This really should not spook you as there is would be no way this pigeon would be touching you. If you are still chicken, maybe your friend could move it.

In any case, there is no point in someone making arrangements to help you if the bird is not in your possession or if you refuse to even try to catch it.

You asked for help and all of these nice people are trying to help....it would be nice if you would try to meet them at least half way.

Linda


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well i guess we will just have to leave this guy alone then because yes i am refusing to trap him. I am not going to ask no more as you guys seem to realy not understand that i am too nervous and scard of this bird or any bird to try and do anything like that. Im sorry but thats me.
So i guess all i can do now is wait for him to go away and not come back.
He has been here again all day and my hubby is not happy about me feeding it because of all the turd around our front steps ... we have been keeping our cats and dog inside which also isnt fair as they are always out with us. I have been doing everyhting i can other then trying to trap/catch him which again i am refusing to do.
My hubby has shoed him away a few times but he keeps coming back and he says the reason hes coming back is because i am feeding and he wants me to stop it.
I will keep checking back to see if that other person found any number i can call to contact someone.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I personally think this bird won't leave - it looks sick (probably just very thin). There isn't anything to be scared of, but I can understand that you might be scared to pic it up. Maybe if you but a trap and put food under it and pull a string when the bird is under the trap and find someone here to pick up the bird. This will make it possible for you not to touch the bird.


----------



## cath1024 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Guys! I have great news but also a bit sad for me ... I finaly was able to get a hold of someone and he turned out to be the president of the racing club and he raises pigeons ... he even lived only about 10 mins from me.
I called him tonight and he said he would come right over if it was ok with me ... so he came and he saw him and i was so surprised at how fast he grabbed him! It upset me a little to see the way he was holding him but im sure he new what he was doing. He told me that this pigeon was likely attacked because it was missing his tail and he showed me underneath his belly and said he was very skinny. 
He said in a couple weeks he will have this guy nice and round the way he should be.
I was a little upset and still am to see him go but i no it is for the better, its just i was getting attached to the little guy and each day i was getting a little closer to him and yesterday almost touched him, he was realy beginning to trust me.
He said he wasnt a racing bird and most likely got spoked and flew off and got lost. He thanked me for feeding him and also for calling him.
Well now hes gone and i still find myself looking out the front porch to see him and talk to him but hes now gone :-( but its for the best and im sure he will take good care of him.
Thank you for all your help and this experience has realy gotton me interested in pigeons.


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe you could have him back and keep him after he's healthy again? Pigeons are really sweet birds and I can't see why people don't like them.
If you get a diaper for him he'll be even cleaner than dogs and cats.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Young pigeon*

He looks like a young Birmingham Roller to me--I even have a youngster in my loft with the exact same markings. I agree with the others that he appears ill. He's obviously domestic and probably got lost while flying for the first time. It won't hurt your pets if you catch him and take him to someone who can help him. Few pigeon diseases are passed on to humans, none I know of to dogs or cats. Someone else mentioned canker (trichomoniasis). That's most likely in a youngster at this time of year. The organism that causes it only affects pigeons. Please help this little bird.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

[The organism that causes it only affects pigeons.]
Mind if I beg to differ on this one. It most certainly affects raptors who catch and eat affected pigeons and doves. Have treated a few myself for it, and that includes owls.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The point is that it doesn't affect cats, dogs or humans. 

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, raptors get it. The point I was making was, it poses no threat to humans or pets.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Glad that you were able to find -- it must have been Joe, right? I'm sorry I wasn't able to get back to you sooner -- but I've been away from the forum for a few days -- just way to busy with my own birds/job! 

Sounds like things all worked out though.....


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like a young roller. I would definately be trying to catch him. There is nothing to be afraid of, pigeons don't bite and won't make you sick. Throw a towel over him if you have to and then put him in a cardboard box. That bird needs help. It is obviously sick or lost if it has not went home yet. 

Nick


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

I didn't see the rest of the posts only the first page. Sorry about that. 

Nick


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I made the same mistake--still not quite used to the new format, though I like it.


----------

